# After a month of owning.



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

When I first got my 04 a little over a month ago, it needed a buff and some attention and damn am I happy so far.


















After a run with a PC and the full Mother's treatment, plus 18"s and tint.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks damn nice.:cheers


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice!


Bill


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

not to bash on it cause it looks F-in nice.... Whats with ur hood, it seems like it doesnt sit right on the front clip? I've read that theres sometimes a gap, but....


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

His hood in the first pic is not closed. It is popped open. That is why you see a gap. Nice 04! Those 18's realy make it stand out!:cheers


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, I forgot to say that when I posted the pictures about the hood.


----------



## jbrehm (Oct 6, 2006)

I've always loved the 04s with 18s. You made a great choice. I've also always thought pearl jam's 04 yellow with 18s & without the spoiler looks really cool--one of my favorite cars on the board. You might think about going spoiler-less, something to think about.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I think I am going to dump the spoiler for weight reduction. Anyone know what it weighs?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

jbrehm said:


> I've always loved the 04s with 18s. You made a great choice. I've also always thought pearl jam's 04 yellow with 18s & without the spoiler looks really cool--one of my favorite cars on the board. You might think about going spoiler-less, something to think about.


Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

*gto*

good luck with it,, these cars are wild,, I have a 2005 in Yellow Jacket, people stare at it everywhere I go


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

jbrehm said:


> I've always loved the 04s with 18s. You made a great choice. I've also always thought pearl jam's 04 yellow with 18s & without the spoiler looks really cool--one of my favorite cars on the board. You might think about going spoiler-less, something to think about.


I want to go spoilerless, but I don't want to have the holes left since I don't really want to mess with repainting the trunk right now. I think about that everyday because I have a red Monaro on my computer background and I love that look.


----------

